# What Would I Use These DC Power Supply Parts For?



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi Guys,
I was on Craigslist looking for a nice steel enclosure for the vfd that I hope to hook up to some of my metalworking machines.  I lucked out, and found someone selling the right size metal hinged box (for only $20) that happened to house an unregulated DC power supply.  The owner told me that the person who forwarded this box to him originally used the dc power supply to power robots (lots of techie/stem nerds in the Bay Area)

The box weighs a ton, and I don't see it this size supply selling at all in "completed" items of past ebay auctions.

So, looking at the below pictures of this box's contents, do any of you guys see me, a newbie, ever needing to keep any of the parts, basically a capacitor and, I think, transformer, or should I just offer the parts to some random electronics wizard?

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 11, 2019)

That's an expensive power supply, around $200 new.  If you have a need for a 24V PS it would be nice to have.  It's the kind of thing I put on the shelf until I need it.  But I don't think you have any shelf space left  

Used, maybe $75 or so for a quick sale.


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 11, 2019)

That's a pretty nice looking DC power supply.  750 watts worth of go-go at 24-26 V would probably make a nice power source for plating.  Would also make a nice drive system power supply for a home CNC machine.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 11, 2019)

Anodizing aluminum or electroplating? Can anodize titanium too but will be limited on the colors due to the voltage output.


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 11, 2019)

Susan, you don’t need this.   Sell, trade or give away, in that order.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 11, 2019)

With a variac added you'd have a nice adjustable dc supply, but unless you have a specific need, sell it 
Mark


----------



## troy Guyette (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi Susan, I would highly suggest keeping it for either a cnc project or using stepper motors for a 4th axis on a milling machine or converting a three inch rotary table.
In a nutshell it has many uses and is better in your cupboard then having to repurchase later it is a good one.

Troy


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 12, 2019)

I know you are tight on space otherwise I would say keep it for some future use


----------



## tq60 (Apr 12, 2019)

Variac just would cause the regulator grief.

This looks like a lower end or simple type 24 vdc supply.

Good charger for wheel chairs or other 24 volt applications.

Given you are bay area these are stupid common.

No real resale value as not much need as there are too many places that have them cheap.

If you have a place to put it then keep it...just remember that you have it for when a need pops up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 12, 2019)

Electrolytic rust removal, anodizing , edm, electroplating, and induction heater are some possible applications.  I would keep it.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 13, 2019)

That power supply is no big deal. Maybe keep some of it for parts? Maybe you have an isolation transformer, could use that for a mag chuck power supply?


----------



## JPMacG (Apr 20, 2019)

Sadly, I think the value of that supply is close to zero.  You could list it on eBay but the shipping would be prohibitive.   If you find a market for it, please let me know because I have several similar analog supplies in storage.


----------



## pstemari (May 1, 2019)

24 V @ 20 A is a pretty beefy transformer.  Mouser is asking ~$150 for just a transformer with no other parts:






						480 VA Power Transformers | Mouser
					

480 VA Power Transformers are available at Mouser Electronics. Mouser offers inventory, pricing, & datasheets for 480 VA Power Transformers.




					www.mouser.com


----------



## whitmore (May 1, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> ... dc power supply to power robots (lots of techie/stem nerds in the Bay Area)
> 
> The box weighs a ton, and I don't see it this size supply selling at all in "completed" items of past ebay auctions.



This is a 'brute force' DC  power supply, suitable for DC motors (including lots of stepper motors); it's got ratings for
about half a horsepower of output power.   What sells (and ships) nowadays is somewhat lighter, cheaper, and 
perhaps less reliable.   It IS odd to use a half-horsepower of 24 DC motor power where AC is available, but there's
a large-ish market for truck/boat/RV appliances that would be compatible.   

I'm with the sell/trade/give away camp.   Too heavy to ship, though.


----------



## rowbare (May 7, 2019)

Might be a decent power supply for an inductive heater module.

bob


----------



## Illinoyance (May 7, 2019)

So, how much do you want for it?


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 4, 2019)

It could power motors for feeds on a mill using car window or wheelchair motors . Even make a small jib crane with a dc gear drive wheelchair or scooter motor. Lots of options if you have it.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 5, 2019)

Squirrel shocker! ZZZZap!  LOLOL


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 20, 2019)

Easy sell on E-bay ... Call it a saw mill carriage mover...used with wheelchair or scooter motors.


----------



## Old Mud (Aug 26, 2019)

KBeitz said:


> Easy sell on E-bay ... Call it a saw mill carriage mover...used with wheelchair or scooter motors.




  Best idea yet. Lots of guys have or are making saw mills these days. Most make manual mills for the lack of inexpensive drive systems. It's a "Saw Mill carriage driver"


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 26, 2019)

That's what I'm using....


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 26, 2019)

A standing rule in my world: Be cautious what you buy, but never let anything go. Freebies fit the same scenario. I make high current transformers when I need one. The average microwave supply will furnish up to 150 Amps at a low voltage. I've seen a welder(stick) made from 3 or four of them. All it takes is a bridge rectifier and a couple of capacitors to make a DC supply. If it's regulated, now that's worth something, especially to the right person. If it isn't regulated, sit on it 'til you, or a buddy, need it. Depending on how close the buddy is, it's a giveaway and up. That's my opinion, take it as you will.

.


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 26, 2019)

I would like to hear more...  I've made DC power supply s all my life. I never used any  capacitors ... But then none was regulated . Could you give us a drawing on how you make them  ?


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 26, 2019)

How to burn down your shop in 3 easy lessons:
















[EDITED]
The second version is the one that I found most interesting, but following further links will also provide more ideas. Simply adding a rectifier of sufficient size will furnish the DC. I normally use ~15 VDC and look for ~20 Amps. Easy to do with similar methods.

Knowledge  of "old school" electrical systems is a definite plus here. There are many tricks to the theory of transformers. Caps at 1,000 Mics per amp will provide relatively smooth power. Not regulated smooth as a battery, but doable for power jobs.

.


----------



## silence dogood (Aug 26, 2019)

Susan, there a lot of electronic nerds in your area.  So keep the box and sell the parts. Good chance that you may get your $20 back.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 28, 2019)

*An after-thought on making transformers from microwaves:*

Many/most industrialized nations use 240 volts for general line voltage. In the U.S. and a few others, it is 120 volts, with 240 "reserved" for heavier loads like water heaters, ranges, A/C, and the like.

The end result here is that in the U.S., a microwave will be rated at 120 volts. In the videos above, one had a schematic showing 240 volts for the line side. For the U.S., that would be 120 volts.

.


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 28, 2019)

We do have 220v microwaves in the US....


----------



## Old Mud (Aug 31, 2019)

KBeitz said:


> That's what I'm using....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  How about some more pics. and info on your mill. Maybe in another thread so we don't hijack Miss Susan's .


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Feb 20, 2020)

Make a robot with it, infiltrate the 2020 election, win by a land side and save America! or...just sell it....either way.


----------



## KBeitz (Feb 21, 2020)

Building My saw mill
					

I not sure where to post this so if Im wrong please move it. A saw mill is all about wood so I thought I would post it here. I was going to wait to start posting anything new until I finished reading all the post on this forum but Im only on page 64 of general woodworking and its taking forever. ...




					thepatriotwoodworker.com


----------

